# liquid soap thickener



## jaynebev (Apr 12, 2009)

could anyone suggest a thickener for liquid soap. please (hot process)
i know borax is an option , but not a permitted ingredient if for resale.

i have a recipe for clear soap that works really well , but is quite thin and it would be nice to have a thicker version.  

ta 

Jayne


----------



## KSL (Apr 12, 2009)

Borax isn't approved for resale?  Hmm.. something I didn't know.. why is that?

I read on New Direction's website that with thier organic liquid soap, you use a 25% salt solution to thicken the product.  Now, I have no idea if this would work for HP, since I've never made HP before.  

Its just what they tell you to use in thier instructions for thier liquid soap base.....


----------



## mamaT (Apr 13, 2009)

As someone who has made loads of jam and jelly for years, the pectin needs acid to thicken the final product.  For some fruits you have to add lemon juice to bump the acidity.


----------



## jaynebev (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks for the help folks , i,m not sure why Borax is not approved , (assuming you are in the UK like myself) i was told by a supplier that the it was not an approved product under the cosmetic regs , which cover soap.

i will give the gum a go, any idea on quantities please and when to add it , i,m a little new to this , sorry to be a pain.

regards
jayne


----------



## KSL (Apr 13, 2009)

Found this.. looks like the xanthan would work.
http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Xanthan- ... -p194.html

It says:
Use: Dissolve in warm water, usual final concentration 0.5-2%. 

so try that?


----------



## jaynebev (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks naturliche
youre a star , i will give it a whirl.

Jayne


----------



## KSL (Apr 14, 2009)

Do tell how it works out!!
Inquiring minds want to know!

And its nice to try and help.. I'm always asking around here.. LOL


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 18, 2009)

A couple of thickeners that I have used are Liquid Crothix and peg-150.  The LC works well, easy to use but can be expensive to use.  Peg-150 takes a little more work to use but does a great job, but can be hard to find.  Let us know how the gum works out.

Bruce


----------



## KSL (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello.
I bought some Organic liquid soap from NewDirections.
i tried it out and added a 25% salt solution.  For about 250g of liquid soap, I used 2 tbsp of the salt solution and it was TOO MUCH.

i added 3 tbsp for the first batch and it turned into this taffy foam mixture (it was actually kinda cool) and the second one worked, but its still too thick, so I'm REALLY going to cut down in the next recipe.

Anyways, i have no idea if this works for all kinds of liquid soap, but it worked for this base =)


----------



## Lindy (May 26, 2009)

I just discovered something cool for thin liquid soap - foamer dispenser tops - they take the liquid and turn it into foam as it dispenses - way cool so I ordered a bunch from Voageur (about 1/2 way down page http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/store/browse.asp?cat=45&path=45)


----------



## KSL (May 27, 2009)

I wonder if you can make a foaming face cleanser with those?


----------



## Lindy (May 27, 2009)

KSL - I would think you could....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh I gotta get me some of those pumps.

Kitn


----------

